# lack of crops



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

One of my key fields has been harvested. I have been hearing from others that corn is coming down. Whats your thoughts on this. My guess is not good.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

you're gonna see more and more of this. Around me there are a lot of fields that never developed ears, or they are very stunted and the insurance will pay more than harvesting will.


----------



## lssu-laker (Feb 24, 2009)

They have to eat something, somewhere........

It is going to be interesting, oats harvested before August 1st!!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Its do dry the weeds aren't coming up in the wheat. No re growth. This rain today will start that.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lewy149 said:


> Its do dry the weeds aren't coming up in the wheat. No re growth. This rain today will start that.


was up your way last weekend, man your guys corn is toast.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

just ducky said:


> you're gonna see more and more of this. Around me there are a lot of fields that never developed ears, or they are very stunted and the insurance will pay more than harvesting will.


I was thinking about this the other day, and I wonder how many tickets will be issued this year for guys hunting corn fields that have been rolled/brush-hogged/etc. and not harvested.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm kinda hoping to have some corn cut down here in the SE by the opener. We didn't have to much wheat planted this year in the areas that hold birds


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Duckman Racing said:


> I was thinking about this the other day, and I wonder how many tickets will be issued this year for guys hunting corn fields that have been rolled/brush-hogged/etc. and not harvested.


Interesting thought. But I think that's considered "normal farmng practice". The way I recall the law being explained at CWAC a couple years ago by DNR Law Enforcement was the "bait" had to be "placed/manipulated" with the intent of baiting wild game. And they had to prove it. So simply knocking down a field of corn in preparation for the next planting would probably not be considered baiting...probably 

I asked the DNR about this a few years ago with respect to deer. The farm where I do most of my hunting had a portion of the cornfield that got decimated by late rain. About 5 acres was just too wet to get to, and the farmer chose to just disc it up and leave it. Well as you can imagine, the deer were in that little area like flies on XXXX  I got wondering how this would be looked at by the DNR, so I asked them (after the fact of hunting there though ). They gave me that same interpretation. They said sure, they could issue a ticket, but any judge would require them to prove that the farmer was intentionally "manipulating" the crops to attract game, and the smarter CO's will not give the ticket.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

O


just ducky said:


> Interesting thought. But I think that's considered "normal farmng practice". The way I recall the law being explained at CWAC a couple years ago by DNR Law Enforcement was the "bait" had to be "placed/manipulated" with the intent of baiting wild game. And they had to prove it. So simply knocking down a field of corn in preparation for the next planting would probably not be considered baiting...probably
> 
> I asked the DNR about this a few years ago with respect to deer. The farm where I do most of my hunting had a portion of the cornfield that got decimated by late rain. About 5 acres was just too wet to get to, and the farmer chose to just disc it up and leave it. Well as you can imagine, the deer were in that little area like flies on XXXX  I got wondering how this would be looked at by the DNR, so I asked them (after the fact of hunting there though ). They gave me that same interpretation. They said sure, they could issue a ticket, but any judge would require them to prove that the farmer was intentionally "manipulating" the crops to attract game, and the smarter CO's will not give the ticket.


Your exactly right. Kid I wasn't lying when I said food n gas will cripple us.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Interesting thought. But I think that's considered "normal farmng practice". The way I recall the law being explained at CWAC a couple years ago by DNR Law Enforcement was the "bait" had to be "placed/manipulated" with the intent of baiting wild game. And they had to prove it. So simply knocking down a field of corn in preparation for the next planting would probably not be considered baiting...probably


According to the Feds it would be illegal even if it was not done with the intention of baiting:



> *Manipulation of Agricultural Crops*
> You cannot legally hunt waterfowl over manipulated agricultural crops except after the field has been subject to a normal harvest and removal of grain (i.e., post-harvest manipulation).
> Manipulation includes, but is not limited to, such activities as mowing, shredding, discing, rolling, chopping, trampling, flattening, burning, or herbicide treatments. Grain or seed which is present as a result of a manipulation that took place prior to a normal harvest is bait. For example, no hunting could legally occur on or over a field where a corn crop has been knocked down by a motorized vehicle. Kernels of corn would be exposed and/or scattered.
> *If, for whatever reason, an agricultural crop or a portion of an agricultural crop has not been harvested (i.e., equipment failure, weather, insect infestation, disease, etc.) and the crop or remaining portion of the crop has been manipulated, then the area is a baited area and cannot be legally hunted for waterfowl.* For example, no waterfowl hunting could legally occur on or over a field of sweet corn that has been partially harvested and the remainder mowed.​




http://www.fws.gov/le/huntfish/waterfowl_baiting.htm​


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Duckman Racing said:


> According to the Feds it would be illegal even if it was not done with the intention of baiting:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/le/huntfish/waterfowl_baiting.htm[/LEFT]


So every chopped corn field I've hunted or hay field has been illegal. Or lawn


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Duckman Racing said:


> According to the Feds it would be illegal even if it was not done with the intention of baiting:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/le/huntfish/waterfowl_baiting.htm[/LEFT]


I understand what the law says. The law also says you can't drive faster than 70 on most freeways. I was passing along the practical application by the DNR LEO's, or so I've been told.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Duckman Racing said:


> According to the Feds it would be illegal even if it was not done with the intention of baiting:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/le/huntfish/waterfowl_baiting.htm[/LEFT]


u


So, what you are saying is that State managed game units where crops were planted are in violation of Federal law?

Whatever happened to States rights?


Mowing a non producing crop is falls under normal farming practices.

Screw the Feds, they can devote their time to illegal immigrants or something a little more earth shattering.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

flooding a non-manipulated cornfield is not illegal by fed standards. any state can do it.  even planting non manipulated food in the water like jap millet or buckwheat or rice is legal. 


now if i brushhogged that field for purpose of feeding birds to shoot. illegal.

in north dakota last 2 years i have seen fields posted by the feds. the farmer turned his corn over that he didnt harvest due to poor yield. guys were slamming them in there. Feds came in and kicked them out and posted the field as off limits. it was a normal farming practice....but the feds can do as they please and make the call on the fly. its there call almost 90% of the time when it comes to normal farming practices.

rule of thumb. if you have to look up the rule to decide if its legal or not, don't hunt it.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

just ducky said:


> I understand what the law says. The law also says you can't drive faster than 70 on most freeways. I was passing along the practical application by the DNR LEO's, or so I've been told.


I understand what you're saying. I'm simply pointing out the letter of the law. And from the stories I have heard the Fed Wardens are a bit stricter on their interpretations of the laws than the DNR tends to be.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Feds came in and kicked them out and posted the field as off limits. it was a normal farming practice....but the feds can do as they please and make the call on the fly. its there call almost 90% of the time when it comes to normal farming practices.
> 
> rule of thumb. if you have to look up the rule to decide if its legal or not, don't hunt it.


And what color were those fancy Federal posted signs?

Maybe I need to make me up a batch of them if the work that well.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

lewy149 said:


> So every chopped corn field I've hunted or hay field has been illegal. Or lawn




Did you bother to read the link?

Chopping corn or hay for silage is a normal agricultural practice. Unless the farmer chops it and leaves it in the field then it is perfectly legal to hunt. 

A lawn isn't an agricultural field, so no problem there. Just dont set-up to close to the bird feeders. :coolgleam


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...in north dakota last 2 years i have seen fields posted by the feds. the farmer turned his corn over that he didnt harvest due to poor yield. guys were slamming them in there. Feds came in and kicked them out and posted the field as off limits. it was a normal farming practice....but the feds can do as they please and make the call on the fly. its there call almost 90% of the time when it comes to normal farming practices....


Um...how come you never told me about these "illegal" fields you...I mean the "other" hunters...were slamming them in? :lol:

I've never seen that out there. But I wouldn't be a bit surprised. For those who don't know where we go in Nodak, we are smack in the bullseye of the prairie pothole country that you hear the stories of, or you see the maps of in the DU and Delta magazines all the time. Basically Logan, McIntosh, Lamoure and Dickey Counties. Otherwise known to me as "a little piece of heaven" :evilsmile Because of this there is a lot of federal and state law enforcement presence in hunting season. It's deceiving country because it's so wide-open you can believe you're all alone. But gunshots carry, and CO's are not stupid. You'd be better off violating in the UP.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

WoW. said:


> And what color were those fancy Federal posted signs?
> 
> Maybe I need to make me up a batch of them if the work that well.


dont' remember, but the fed truck parked next to them would be hard to recreate.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

just ducky said:


> Because of this there is a lot of federal and state law enforcement presence in hunting season. It's deceiving country because it's so wide-open you can believe you're all alone. But gunshots carry, and CO's are not stupid. You'd be better off violating in the UP.


Agreed. I've been checked more in Nodak than I have in MI.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> They needed to step the alarmism up a notch since they are losing attention to gun control at the moment.


its kinda fun watching the politicians dance around this gun control idea. some are not wanting to commit political suicide...and others are too stupid to realize what it is. showing their true colors tho. we will see.

lewy, i agree...this is gonna be a tough one. if the insurance companies that backed the farmers don't fold we'll get through it. I'm waiting to see how they handle this farm bill, some dems are using this drought as way to push legislation through that we didn't want. repubs are baulking at the urgency and getting themselves in a pinch if they dont act. shaping up to be interesting political month.

I think we're gonna see another form of bailout and its gonna be in the farm insurance industry....and it will be tucked into this farm bill.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.dairyherd.com/dairy-news/Dust-Bowl-2012-Not-so-fast-163222666.html

The one guys pretty optimistic. He hasn't seen our corn lol. Our corn is so curled up its stupid. This rain is to late. Hopefully it saves the soy beans.  Word is soy is about the only thing with a chance. Navy beans need more rain. This whole economic recovery will come to a grinding haul here soon if it stays dry. Its about time say Exxon, and its 105,000,000 dollar a day profits drop the price of gas. Funny how many people can't see how bad they are screwing us. Its the unions fault..... I know it......


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> its kinda fun watching the politicians dance around this gun control idea. some are not wanting to commit political suicide...and others are too stupid to realize what it is. showing their true colors tho. we will see.
> 
> lewy, i agree...this is gonna be a tough one. if the insurance companies that backed the farmers don't fold we'll get through it. I'm waiting to see how they handle this farm bill, some dems are using this drought as way to push legislation through that we didn't want. repubs are baulking at the urgency and getting themselves in a pinch if they dont act. shaping up to be interesting political month.
> 
> I think we're gonna see another form of bailout and its gonna be in the farm insurance industry....and it will be tucked into this farm bill.


Someone somewhere figured out how to get rich off farmers. Why else would they let average people make good money. Price of corn through the roof?? OK so quit paying people not to farm land. No shortage now, quit subsidizing the crap. Buying it and letting it rot. Stop paying cash crop value to farmers to not combine fields. Someone higher up in our honest out for me got my back governments getting greased. I cant complain about my job. I got a damn good one but this craps even taking its toll on it.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Weedy wheat field 



























Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

casscityalum said:


> Weedy wheat field
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic for your area. Drive around a bit its pretty shabby.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Ahh, internet corn...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waxico said:


> Ahh, internet corn...


haha.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

waxico said:


> Ahh, internet corn...


 lol

Our test plot at work is pushing 170-180 bushel this summer at early yield estimates. I feel very fortunate our growers have lucked out. We are dry but have had timely rains that's has our local crop saved. There are def signs of stress but overall its an ok year. 

I've seen and talked to some growers else where and it's bad. Friends were joking bout turning the cattle loose since corn ain't crap. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Corns nice and green, and tall here in Ohio


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i think we just got another inch of rain in that last burst. probably around 2" for last couple days which is a good start at recovery.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Haven't got jack here the last couple days. Everywhere in the state but here it seems 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Haven't got jack here the last couple days. Everywhere in the state but here it seems
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Boy, what did you do to piss the waterfowl God's off? No Mack's catalog, no Cabelas catalog and no rain. Man you sure did something to upset them. :yikes: LOL:lol:


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> Boy, what did you do to piss the waterfowl God's off? No Mack's catalog, no Cabelas catalog and no rain. Man you sure did something to upset them. :yikes: LOL:lol:




I'd say at least 60% of the fields I hunt are irrigated so at least I have that going for me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

